# Broadband with Dell Inspiron 12500 PP02L



## lasno (15 Feb 2007)

Hi
My sister has ordered broadband but I am worried that the Laptop she intends to use may be a bit past it now. Its a Dell Inspiron 12500 PP02L.
Would it have a sufficiently large hard drive and enough RAM?
She lives about 120 miles from me so I can not check the details myself.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2007)

What are the specs of that laptop - e.g. _CPU _type and speed, memory, disk space, graphics card/subsystem? What does she use it and broadband for? Chances are any half decent (and maybe even a not even decent like my mother's!) _PC_/laptop will be fine for general web browsing etc. If she wants to do multimedia stuff, music/movie streaming etc. then that may be a different matter. Broadband of itself does not necessarily put much load on the host machine's resources.


----------



## lasno (15 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Thats the problem I cant check to see what memory etc it has. She will only be using it for general browsing, email etc.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2007)

Sorry didn't see that earlier - can she not check the specs herself (at least do _Start -> My Computer -> _right click _-> Properties -> General _to get the _CPU _type/speed and _RAM_ and also  _Start -> My Computer -> _right click _-> Manage -> Disk Management _to check the hard disk capacity)?


----------



## lasno (15 Feb 2007)

I will try and talk her through that! thanks


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2007)

Chances are if the laptop is sufficient for her offline needs then it will also be OK for her online needs. Note definite of course but likely.


----------

